# ADFs not Doing well



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I've had an odd string of deaths with my ADFs. I'm thinking it is TB because of the skin. Any ideas?

Just got up as I am sick so I need to wake up a bit more before I do a water test.
I have had ADFs in the past and got them living 7months. I can't get past a month now...


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Soeverythong but PH and Nitrate are correct.

My PH is at u.4-7.2 (average 6.5 or something like that) and 160ppm Nitrate! Not sure what is happening. Not over feeding and I do bi weekly vacuum and water changing. Getting so frustrated. I'm so close to just selling my neons and the frogs and keeping the BNPs till they get to 2.5"


What's worse is I am going to Ontario the end of the month!!! My anxiety is through the roof, I don't know if my mom could deal with an issue in the tank quite yet.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Perhaps you have already zero'd on the problem: pH and nitrates. 

First thing is to get the pH stabilized: check your kH and gH and get them up to at least 3; 5 would be better. This buffering will help.

Better yet research on line what kind of water these frogs need and adjust accordingly.

Good luck and I hope you can save these guys.

AquaAddict


----------

